
Famous Emacs Users (that are not famous for using Emacs) - fifi-v
http://wenshanren.org/?p=418
======
IchiroR
Seems programming language creators tend to use Emacs

------
lozf
Could add: Neal Stephenson (Author)

------
injb
RMS, not famous for using Emacs?

